# When you've used up all your pex...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...and the supply house is 3 miles away.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The show must go on!

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Is that a black nipple going into water heater:blink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Is that a black nipple going into water heater:blink:


I'd have to look at it Monday, but that's a 6yo Smith electric we pulled out of the same place yesterday.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've done a few things in my time I'm not so proud of. But don't worry, I always went back and fixed them properly :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The black copper crimp ring should be a smidge closer to the fitting in my humble opinion.

Other than that, it looks great....just like I install at my house!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Every plumber and their grandfather around here has worked in this building at one time or another. 

I worked there about seven years ago, but it was purchased (despite warnings) by my largest customer. I don't mind. It's not only constant work, but almost always a challenge.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Every plumber and their grandfather around here has worked in this building at one time or another.
> 
> I worked there about seven years ago, but it was purchased (despite warnings) by my largest customer. I don't mind. It's not only constant work, but almost always a challenge.




every one has a client who has some god-forsaken hell hole duplex that you just hate having to go to.... 

we always charge a premium for everything we have to do in the place..... 

if its too nasty ---like a crawl space filling up with sewage, 
I just tell them my partner is out of town this week and we cant get to it.....:yes:... .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No crawl at this place... Just metal mesh and plaster. Does the hands good every time.

When you cable a line, ya flip a coin. Line drains, but where too?

Not as bad as some Bond era buildings around here, but it keeps you on your toes. We tell them "It's Downtown Dean. There is no estimate, there is no time line. When it's fixed, we'll send the bill."


----------

